# Electric Brewery Build



## Grainer

And so the fun begins.. I have just received my Auber Instruments components.. and am starting the journey on my control box build..... Thanks to Nev at Gryphon Brewing who is helping with the brewery components.. It will be a 4V 72L system.. with a little bling... might take a fair bit of time.. but hopefully I will enjoy it... I will keep you posted as the build progresses...

1. Control Box
2. Rack welding
3. Pot welding by Nev
4. Putting the system together
5. Final wiring
6. Brew 

Also my new brewing logo...

Grainer


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Great, nice to see the beginnings and hopefully the end.
Subscribed.
Nev


----------



## kcurnow

Nice one grainer, i am in the middle of an electric system build also. so if you need to bounce ideas or anything let me know.

cheers

karl


----------



## Grainer

Brewnut said:


> Nice one grainer, i am in the middle of an electric system build also. so if you need to bounce ideas or anything let me know.
> 
> cheers
> 
> karl


Nice.. saw your off the shelf unit.. would be great to look at it to get some ideas .. here in Melbourne are you?


----------



## Camo6

Good stuff Grainer. Looks like you're not messing around. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## keifer33

Looks good Grainer. Starting to gear up a bit more for a major brewery build so will be following all these threads for different ideas.


----------



## Matty3450

Hi Grainer im looking at building something very similar, what sort of budget are you working on for the build? Brewnut I also saw your off the shelf control panel very impressive, what are you guys thoughts of the acual full electric brewery? http://theelectricbrewery.com/

Very nice bit of gear but would definately be quite expensive to replicate.

Ill be following this thread to see how the build progresses


----------



## seamad

Looks like a good start. Are you building a RIMS or HERMS and what are the 4 vessels, whirlpool,kettle, mash and lauter ?


----------



## Grainer

Matty3450 said:


> Hi Grainer im looking at building something very similar, what sort of budget are you working on for the build? Brewnut I also saw your off the shelf control panel very impressive, what are you guys thoughts of the acual full electric brewery? http://theelectricbrewery.com/
> 
> Very nice bit of gear but would definately be quite expensive to replicate.
> 
> Ill be following this thread to see how the build progresses


Hi Matty,

I am looking at about $1100 for the full control box build plus temperature components to the standard of the electric brewery set up... although my system will be a little different.... for the rest of the build it will be about $2000???.. Nev has been a great help by the way.. fully recommend him. I will source some components off friends and hopefully get the metal for the frame second hand to reduce costs... you can do the whole thing a lot cheaper.. but I thought Id have some fun and spend it up front instead of regretting it and retrofitting in the future. I know I can do BIAB .. but I am hands on and this is a great project to keep me very busy.... especially since I found out my wife has Breast cancer yesterday  .. its a hard slog ahead and probably with a lot of drinking so I got to get the rig ready and pumping.

cheers

Grainer


----------



## Grainer

seamad said:


> Looks like a good start. Are you building a RIMS or HERMS and what are the 4 vessels, whirlpool,kettle, mash and lauter ?


it will be 3 pots with a HERM-IT


----------



## Matty3450

Sorry to hear about your wife!! It definately will be a good project to keep you busy. I will definately be very interested to see some more pictures as you progress.

Where did you buy all the bits and pieces for the controller? Did you get them off Nev? What are you referencing for a wiring diagram for the controller?

Regards

Matt


----------



## Grainer

Matty3450 said:


> Sorry to hear about your wife!! It definately will be a good project to keep you busy. I will definately be very interested to see some more pictures as you progress.
> 
> Where did you buy all the bits and pieces for the controller? Did you get them off Nev? What are you referencing for a wiring diagram for the controller?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Matt


Looked at a lot of avenues, but Auber Instruments are the best.. don't bother with Australia they are about 3 times as expensive... even my mate who is in the electronics industry couldn't get them cheaper... Wiring will be done through electricbrewery.com and a few other links I have discovered. Nev is providing all the other hardware.

cheers

Grainer


----------



## Grainer

Latest control panel update... I just need to electrician friend to help out with the power options for the underneath of the panel and then add on some ON/OFF labels etc....
Next job is the fill the inside of the panel.. Also looks like I will have to move the ground... bloody thing was 1mm impinging on one of the switches...
Also had to bash the control box a little to fit the switches in correctly.. if I did it again I would push the switches in a little from the edges.

Grainer


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Looks great on the black, going to spray mine even though I dont use it anymore.


----------



## gava

where did you get that control box, Looks super sweet...

OFFTOPIC : have you checked out 'the electric brewery' update of his basement? Ohhh man!


----------



## Grainer

So Nev has built my pots and everything is getting shipped.. like a fat kid in a candy store..... it just got shipped and it is on its way .. woop woop

chugger pumps are in the hallway.. controller box just needs an electrician to look over them


----------



## cat007

Looks great!!

Got any pics of the inside of the control box?


----------



## Grainer

Its a little bit of a mess at the moment cause I got to get the electricity outlets installed but happy to post detailed pics once I have cleaned it all up and put in the power outlets.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Grainer said:


> So Nev has built my pots and everything is getting shipped.. like a fat kid in a candy store..... it just got shipped and it is on its way .. woop woop
> 
> chugger pumps are in the hallway.. controller box just needs an electrician to look over them


Those are the ones I could not send due to the not so nice external welds on the front fittings, those I have kept.
Yours are much nicer looking :super: and on their way.
Nev


----------



## Grainer

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Those are the ones I could not send due to the not so nice external welds on the front fittings, those I have kept.
> Yours are much nicer looking :super: and on their way.
> Nev


Yeah.. just wanted to show the pots.. Boys Nev is great .. cant recommend him enough and he does not compromise on quality .. he is a great help and easy to deal with.


----------



## Grainer

I'd post photos of all the new BLING but cant figure it out :huh: anyway its in my gallery


----------



## Cocko

Chuggers - Nice.

Nevs coil - herms then?

Pots? - look like Handy Imports?

BLINGY stuff mate..

Seriously, can you post some higher res pix - looks amazing!

Well played!


----------



## keifer33

I think the pots are some blingy things Nev has been sourcing. Make the HandyImprts look like something...well...cheap and nasty.


----------



## Cocko

keifer33 said:


> I think the pots are some blingy things Nev has been sourcing. Make the HandyImprts look like something...well...cheap and nasty.


Well Handy Imports ARE cheap and nasty, we have all learnt that...

Thank the lord!

Now I am hanging to see this thing up and running!

Damn Nev and his constant supply of awesome products! - something must be done! :icon_drool2:


----------



## jyo

What's wrong with Handy Imports? h34r:

Looks great, mate!


----------



## Grainer

Now got a dilemma.. we will move houses in about 1 -1/12 years now.. just decided.. to put in new power for the system will be about $3000.. .. expensive.. for this house.. rather get it in the new house.. so I was wondering about switching to a automated gas system.. any thoughts??

Grainer


----------



## QldKev

$3,000 for some power points, wow. I assume you must have an old distribution panel they want to update.

Can you just run a few extension cords around the place on brew day?


----------



## MastersBrewery

with you there Kev, thats if he's stayed under 3600w each on the elements


ed: context


----------



## QldKev

Just to add to what I'm talking about, my 3V can push out 112L of wort using 4 x 10amp feeds. 3 feeds are for elements (max 2400w each), and 1 feed is only used for the pump and control panel so it can share power with my brew fridges etc.


----------



## Grainer

QldKev said:


> Just to add to what I'm talking about, my 3V can push out 112L of wort using 4 x 10amp feeds. 3 feeds are for elements (max 2400w each), and 1 feed is only used for the pump and control panel so it can share power with my brew fridges etc.


Very old board.. I would have to turn off everything to run 1-2 2400w elements 12 amp circuit I think...might just try it anyway and see how we go..

on a better note all the steel arrived for the stand


----------



## MastersBrewery

you've done a top job with the build so far. Looking forward to the stand build


----------



## robbo5253

Does your neighbor like beer? Am sure if you slung him a couple of long necks he wouldn't mind you running a lead for 5 or so hours!
Cheers
Robbo


----------



## Grainer

robbo5253 said:


> Does your neighbor like beer? Am sure if you slung him a couple of long necks he wouldn't mind you running a lead for 5 or so hours!
> Cheers
> 
> Lol yeah could easily do that.. will order the elements today
> Robbo


----------



## hotmelt

Grainer said:


> Now got a dilemma.. we will move houses in about 1 -1/12 years now.. just decided.. to put in new power for the system will be about $3000.. .. expensive.. for this house.. rather get it in the new house.. so I was wondering about switching to a automated gas system.. any thoughts??
> 
> Grainer


This is a long shot but if you have an electric oven it's possible that it plugs into a 20/30 amp wall socket.I happened to notice that ours is and is in the cupboard next to it,so you could get a heavy duty extension and use that.


----------



## Grainer

Here is the start of my brew stand.. It will have 100mm rubber wheels, a merbu wood decking base for a shelf and stainless steel checker plate top with gaps in between each pot to allow lines to be a little tidier. Add ons will include attachments for the chugger pumps, plate chiller and the control panel.. The whole unit may end up enclosed with some doors on the front..so it is clean and tidy and the pots can be put away or store scales/grain etc..

Grainer


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Nice , built like a brick shit house.
Nev


----------



## Grainer

Gotta look like a man owns it ... :beerbang: Big pipes and stainless steel


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Put a good set of tires on it and tow it behind the car :lol:
Nev


----------



## keifer33

BOAT - Brew on a Trailer. I like it nev.


----------



## Cocko

Have you weight tested it Grainer?

Not sure it will hold up to the job h34r:



Nice work BTW.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Comfortably sleeps two.
Nev


----------



## Camo6

Nice one grainer. The MIG looks nice and new. Did you use gas and if not did you get much spatter? The one I used was a messy little bugger. Was almost as bad as the FIL eating with his teeth out. Almost.


----------



## Grainer

Camo6 said:


> Nice one grainer. The MIG looks nice and new. Did you use gas and if not did you get much spatter? The one I used was a messy little bugger. Was almost as bad as the FIL eating with his teeth out. Almost.


Yeah mate.. had a bit of spatter.. gasless always spatters a lot was going to spray each side of the weld but I couldn't be bothered..In hindsight i could have put some tin either side to protect it and get cleaner welds with spatter on the tin.. but I ended up just grinding the welds flat.. so you can't even tell now..and the welds are good.. was thinking of hiring some gas .. but it was just easier to weld it gasless .. an arc would have been cleaner.. but I love using my mig.. 

The end product will look schmick .. with the decking and stainless steel checker plate 

hmmm.. tow hitch.. got me thinking :huh: LOL.. don't think the 100mm rubber tires would like the trip.. future upgrades in mind :super:

LOL just saw my heading top left "Great Head" .. hope Im getting it...


----------



## booargy

co2 works ok for mig.


----------



## Camo6

I cheaped out and went the thinner section steel and my arc kept burning through.

Didn't even think to use the Kegking bottle for shielding, good call booargy.

I'm getting all excited as I look to be scoring a ac/dc TIG welder at a damn good price. Can't really justify the argon rental for the amount of use it'll get but you can never have too many toys.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Yes I take my TIG out once a year just to wipe the dust off.
Boys toys is a must.
Nev


----------



## breakbeer

Grainer, why didn't you tell me you could weld? Forget paying for the sign you want, just weld me a stand


----------



## Grainer

breakbeer said:


> Grainer, why didn't you tell me you could weld? Forget paying for the sign you want, just weld me a stand


I'd be up for that.. You would just need the steel delivered to yours and I could come over for a day trip to yours.. Easier if you cut all the steel in advance depending upon how you want your rig set up. I used 50x50x2.5mm steel.. I even have about 3-4 m spare.. U could even try that roast again hehehe


----------



## Grainer

updated.. top next


----------



## MastersBrewery

now that's a nice piece of kit, I want one!! are you taking orders?


----------



## sponge

I'll take one as well


----------



## gruntre69

Grainer said:


> Here is the start of my brew stand.. It will have 100mm rubber wheels, a merbu wood decking base for a shelf and stainless steel checker plate top with gaps in between each pot to allow lines to be a little tidier. Add ons will include attachments for the chugger pumps, plate chiller and the control panel.. The whole unit may end up enclosed with some doors on the front..so it is clean and tidy and the pots can be put away or store scales/grain etc..
> 
> Grainer


Just wondering why you would use checker plate rather than flat plate, Figure flate plate is heaps easier to clean and less little nicks for bacteria to hide.... Just a thought 

PS: looks awesome!


----------



## micblair

I like. Did you go the assembled or kit version from The Electric Brewery?


----------



## Grainer

All diy from scratch


----------



## Grainer

Pheww.. a bit of blood and stage 2 of the stand is done.. next for the control box swing arm..and we will all be done.

Grainer.. Now to start loading the pots etc...


----------



## booargy

Is that going in the pool room?


----------



## Camo6

Stop showing off mate. Is that stainless sheet? How thick? You sure you're gonna want to brew on that?


----------



## Grainer

Code:


2mm all good supported well... 
it is sooo pretty


----------



## Camo6

What I meant was wouldn't you rather stick a dirty big 80" LED on it and stick it in the lounge?


----------



## Cocko

Awesome build Grainer!

Keep the pics coming mate, I am actually looking forward to your first brew day [PIX]

BRING IT!!

:beerbang:


----------



## Grainer

adding the gear.. Now got to add stainless pipes to tidy up the wires etc... and figure out where to place everything.


----------



## spog

WOW, nice rig,the brew bug claims another victim. ..cheers...spog...


----------



## WarmBeer

I kinda hate you, but love you, all at the same time.

I think it's called 'jealousy'.


----------



## Grainer

Tidied up the temperature lines and made the element cover ... and decided to make a keezer.. surprised how quick I made it.. just need to cover it with wood to pimp it.

Grainer

Oh and the new control box stand with swivel arm


----------



## drifting79

Very nice setup so far
looking at this build make me want to bling my brewery also


----------



## nathan_madness

Just a quick question.

When you have your element through the side of your pot like that is it worth while running a 3 core cable to it and attaching a earth on the inside or your metal enclosure?


----------



## macca05

nathan_madness said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> When you have your element through the side of your pot like that is it worth while running a 3 core cable to it and attaching a earth on the inside or your metal enclosure?


As far as I know any metal should be grounded. In my setup I have it wired up inside the element box and the the ground wire is connected to the back of the element. The brass section you see in the second picture of Grainers


----------



## Yob

Are they Handy Import pots mate?


----------



## QldKev

nathan_madness said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> When you have your element through the side of your pot like that is it worth while running a 3 core cable to it and attaching a earth on the inside or your metal enclosure?





macca05 said:


> As far as I know any metal should be grounded. In my setup I have it wired up inside the element box and the the ground wire is connected to the back of the element. The brass section you see in the second picture of Grainers


As far as I'm concerned all metal objects/pots must be earthed.


To pickup an earth you can do as macca05 said, or just bolt it to the side of the metal enclosure.


----------



## Grainer

Sorry was in Malaysia for the last 2 weeks.. Yes it should and will be grounded..just haven't wired it yet


----------



## Camo6

Baaah. Excuses, excuses. Just fire it up all ready! 

Looks like very tidy work Grainer. Can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## Grainer

Just finished my keezer..Just got to add the STC and maybe some stainless steel rails for BLING.. also put a shelf on the brewery & thinking how to attach the Herm-it ... hmmmm


----------



## macca05

Hey Grainer,
Im in the same boat as you. Have not worked out where I'm putting my Herm-it either. Ive been thinking do you want access to everything from only one side of the brew rig or when it is being used will it be say in the centre of a garage so that it means you can mount stuff all around your rig and get access to everything. 
Still trying to work that our myself


----------



## Grainer

LOL.. I put the wood on the front to mount it to that...but eventually I think I may change to s stainless unit.. I was using the PVC one as a starter unit. I figure I will want access to it so it will be at the front.. All the underside will be for storage of grain & equipment....might end up changing the elements from the bottom to the side like yours if it gets too hard to work out


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Grainer said:


> Just finished my keezer..Just got to add the STC and maybe some stainless steel rails for BLING.. also put a shelf on the brewery & thinking how to attach the Herm-it ... hmmmm


Those condensation collectors on your fonts are a great idea, what make of font are they ?
Nev


----------



## Grainer

I got them from Keg king.. good to have them... as they will keep the jarrah safe..


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Grainer said:


> I got them from Keg king.. good to have them... as they will keep the jarrah safe..


Yeah got to look after yah wood.
Nev


----------



## Grainer

LMAO


----------



## WarmBeer

Now all you have to do is BREW A BLOODY BEER!

:lol:


----------



## Grainer

Tears of sadness.. all I need is my bloody electrician to go over the panel ...Still waiting 1 month later and for a few connections to arrive in the mail.. then I got work out how to use the bloody contraption LOL.. may need to do just a few rund with just water for proof of principle to make sure it works on the first rout.. oh and I need another grain BB.. cant bre without the grain...


----------



## WarmBeer

Keg King's per-sack prices are pretty competitive with bulk buy prices, just a dollar or two mark-up.
Just sayin'


----------



## Camo6

^ What he said. Grab some marris otter and do a SMASH or similar. Test runs are for the anally retentive. Fill em with a little water, turn them on and tentatively touch them with the back of your hand. If you don't smell bacon and ozone they're good to go.

Love the keezer mate. Love the fact you can plonk it in the middle of the kitchen too. Raspect. :kooi:


----------



## Grainer

Camo6 said:


> ^ What he said. Grab some marris otter and do a SMASH or similar. Test runs are for the anally retentive. Fill em with a little water, turn them on and tentatively touch them with the back of your hand. If you don't smell bacon and ozone they're good to go.
> 
> Love the keezer mate. Love the fact you can plonk it in the middle of the kitchen too. Raspect. :kooi:


Got an AWESOME wife that lets me do what I want to  :super: Ill drink to that !! :chug:


----------



## Grainer

Doh .. missing a 1/2'' male-male connector and Im finished with the system.. just have to wire it all up to the control panel.. hurry up electrician..check my panel... Photos to follow when all connected


----------



## WarmBeer

Grainer said:


> a 1/2'' male-male connector...


That particular piece is colloquially known as a "Cocko" by those in the trade.


----------



## Camo6

And they need heeeaaaps of thread tape for an interference fit. Ahem... Or so I've been led to believe.


----------



## Grainer

Control Panel finished.. and wiring up full rig tomorrow.. pictures to follow.. sooo excited.... the brews are comming marge!!


----------



## Grainer

The mechanical storm .... fixing the rig


----------



## Grainer

The temporary HERM-IT 2 x small 750watt elements


----------



## Grainer

Well heres the rig 95% complete...

Need a new camlock (one didn't seal properly...

Replace the 2 left relays.. so it all look the same and is a bit neater...

Need to finish wiring the HLT & Kettle element ..and figure out the best way to prime the pumps

Then work out how to set and operate the Timer and PIDs, plus the 3 PID temperature sensors...

Was a big day of electrical work

... now sitting down with a brew or 5


----------



## Bridges

So have you solved your power supply dilemma at your house?


----------



## Grainer

Bridges said:


> So have you solved your power supply dilemma at your house?


Yah just running 2400watt elements for now until we move house in a year or 2.. I have 20 amps for everything at the moment.. so all good.. just take a while to heat up


----------



## Camo6

Schmicko! I got to ask, is that a bottle opener on the left hand side?


----------



## Grainer

Of course.. have to have a few brews while ive been workin and for future brew days..

Anyone know how to work PIDs wanna come over and give me a lesson ?


----------



## drifting79

Grainer what are the black round things half way down two of your lines?
Love the bottle opener 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## drifting79

Also why have you got one pump higher than the lowest point of the kettles ?
Looking like the fastest setup in town 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Grainer

cooperville said:


> Grainer what are the black round things half way down two of your lines?
> Love the bottle opener
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


They are some prefilters for the pumps I am trying out..keep the pump schmick


----------



## Grainer

cooperville said:


> Also why have you got one pump higher than the lowest point of the kettles ?
> Looking like the fastest setup in town
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


You got me there..not sure what u mean ....both pumps are lower than the kettles...


----------



## jlm

WarmBeer said:


> That particular piece is colloquially known as a "Cocko" by those in the trade.


Want to be able to like this more than once.


----------



## drifting79

To me in he photo it looks like after all the fittings the head would be above the base of he kettles 
I don't know but will you gt air caught in this section 
I'm guessing you've tried it all out 

So why have you set each pump on a different height?


----------



## drifting79

Sorry Grainer really interested in your build 
Have you got a link or info on pre filter thingys??
Haven't seen them before is alleles this keep the grain from getting to he pump?
Can you see the wort flowing through ?


----------



## Grainer

Different hights due to wanting to store stuff in the bottom section.. the top f the pump is the outlet so it has no effect on the pump function. I go them from ibrew

http://www.ibrew.com.au/products/pump-pre-filter

Yes you can see wort flow through.. its probably overkill but protects my investment  and it stops any residual crap going through the pipes/pump/HERM-IT


----------



## drifting79

Cool bit of gear a good write on there effectiveness would good 
I'm sure they restrict the flow a bit 
What made you put them inline ?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Grainer

Just too see if it will do the job..may take em out dont know.. will see how it goes cant hurt ...


----------



## Grainer

Did a test run today withte pumps and water .. found out I have a faulty cam lock and got to seal the elements better..


----------



## Grainer

Bit of a major hiccup .. the pots leaked from the welds..so Nev has kindly offered to refunded the cash on them.. So have to find 3 more vessels  and components ...Need to have a big think about this and how I am going to do it...and what pots to buy.. would like good quality pots


----------



## Doubleplugga

Blichmann.


----------



## Camo6

Bugger.


----------



## mxd

That's a shame about the pots

can you take the pots to a welder (my were done at ?? steel in cheltenhan)

If your near keg king, I have a 50 ltr MLT (built for HERMS) you can borrow, if your close you could probably borrow the lot (my rig 80, 80, 50) as I think I only need to do 1 more brew to get my 15 cubes all filled, as a side point my wife was diagnosed 2 years ago (we just did the annual check today) with breast cancer so if you wont someone to talk to or for your wife to talk to let me know.


----------



## Grainer

mxd said:


> That's a shame about the pots
> 
> can you take the pots to a welder (my were done at ?? steel in cheltenhan)
> 
> If your near keg king, I have a 50 ltr MLT (built for HERMS) you can borrow, if your close you could probably borrow the lot (my rig 80, 80, 50) as I think I only need to do 1 more brew to get my 15 cubes all filled, as a side point my wife was diagnosed 2 years ago (we just did the annual check today) with breast cancer so if you wont someone to talk to or for your wife to talk to let me know.


Great offer but I will keep looking around... can catch up with a few brews some time...

Geordi stainless told me they cant be fixed cause the previous welding was so shotty  .. they will give a quote to build some pots from scratch as well


----------



## Camo6

Was wondering if they were repairable too. If it's a porous weld it could probably be refused from the inside with just the tungsten. But if it's thin stainless it would require an experienced hand I'd imagine.

Just saw your reply...

Bugger.


----------



## WarmBeer

Bugger, mate.

Can they be drilled out to 3/4" then use a weld less fitting to seal it? 

I've been happy to be able to reconfigure my system when needed, thanks to swapping fittings around.

PS, let me know if you still want that 200 lt water tank.


----------



## Grainer

cant be done and yes


----------



## Grainer

Got my new pots at the welder today.. Electrician has to fit some final bits before Xmas..(hopefully) and then we are a go.. just have to learn the PID functions and the HERM-IT controller and the brew will be a brewing


----------



## Grainer

Brew rig complete !!! yes Warmbeer.. it is complete... Pics to follow of my first brew in it.. I will try a Robust Porter for the Bayside brewers (hopefully it works LOL)


----------



## Grainer

First brew planned for Sunday… 1st Beer off the ranks is a Robust Porter ..hopefully this works or a lot of Bayside brewers will be throwing up LMAO..

Starter is going on tonight.. then ramped up tomorrow…. pics to follow of brew day .. anyone near Cheltenham is welcome to join in for a few beers..


----------



## Camo6

Beers on your maiden run? I'd drive across the state to witness this event! Alas my wife has my itinerary booked till after xmas so if you could film it I'd be grateful.
Best of luck with the brew mate. May you hit all your targets and your sparge never stick.


----------



## Grainer

Robust Porter on the go.. a day earlier


----------



## kcurnow

Nice work Grainer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truman42

Your rig looks awesome mate. 

Looking forward to tasting the results 4 months or so.


----------



## Grainer

Well had a few hiccups but nothing major..I hope.. 

we will see when I try to drink the stuff...

Power went out twice.. stuffed up the mash volume and ramp times were longer and I think the temp was thrown a little high for a while..

Ohh well good first attempt.

Need to drink more so I can practice more.. LMAO


----------



## Grainer

2nd Brew on today.. Hefeweizen.. with Triple decoction. Going big... Now just got to go and get the yeast on a sunday LMAO.. looks like it will be cubed !!.. If your in the cheltenham area drop by for a beer (PM me)


----------



## gava

Grainer said:


> Well heres the rig 95% complete...
> 
> Need a new camlock (one didn't seal properly...
> 
> Replace the 2 left relays.. so it all look the same and is a bit neater...
> 
> Need to finish wiring the HLT & Kettle element ..and figure out the best way to prime the pumps
> 
> Then work out how to set and operate the Timer and PIDs, plus the 3 PID temperature sensors...
> 
> Was a big day of electrical work
> 
> ... now sitting down with a brew or 5


What are those Relays? where did you get them?

cheers.


----------



## Grainer

FYI.. 1500 WATTS IS NO WAY near enough for a HERM-IT.. .. if anything it loses heat !!now upgrading to 2400 watts... PILSNER FAIL today.. my 2400 watt emersion element burnt out so I did not have enough power /heat to sustain the mash ... Mash took 3 hours instead of 1... Probably rooted it now...... No more brewing until upgrade complete...


----------



## adryargument

Love the decking!

My brewery has top and bottom made out of tallow wood after our deck renovations / rebuild.


----------



## Grainer

An hour later and a new HERM-IT system with a 2400 watt element.. SWEEET.. now to brew again.. the ramp cycles should be heaps better now...


----------



## Grainer

*DONE RIG COMPLETE.. WORKS BEAUTIFULLY... Did a Chocy Treacle Stout and a Robust porter today and everything went smoothly.. ramp times were excellent...*

*wooo hooo.. a brewing we will go...*


----------



## Truman42

Grainer said:


> *DONE RIG COMPLETE.. WORKS BEAUTIFULLY... Did a Chocy Treacle Stout and a Robust porter today and everything went smoothly.. ramp times were excellent...*
> 
> *wooo hooo.. a brewing we will go...*


Awesome stuff. Host a BSB meeting this year so we can all come over and check out your system.


----------



## Camo6

Woo Hoo! Now that projects finished I'm gonna send you some pids and an enclosure to keep you busy.


----------



## Grainer

Hefes are now drinkable..amazing the differences... Love the YLP380 blend over the YLP 300.. surprising I think there is more Banana n the YP380...mind you thats trying to remember form yesterday.. Next on the cards in a Breakfast Stout.. so I guess this thread incomplete unless I do any upgrades or help anymore people out.. Hope MartinOC is enjoying his new HERM-IT system we built


----------



## dblunn

Hi Grainer, how does the plastic pipe handle the high water temps? Does it get soft or anything like that?
Regards Dave


----------



## Grainer

Never soft.. It works a treat!! It just warms up a little.. the water NEVER boils during the cycle


----------

